# Can you keep shrimp with dwarf cichlid's?



## sidekick101 (Nov 12, 2010)

I had a few breeders tell me it ok. I'm just wondering if they want my money, or if it is really ok? lol


----------



## macclellan (Dec 22, 2006)

Depends on the species of cichlid and often even the individual, order of introduction, etc. Generally, "no."


----------



## tetrabettaguy97 (Oct 3, 2010)

Probably a no on that one, but it depends on the species, and as usual, the individual fish.


----------



## sidekick101 (Nov 12, 2010)

well i have a pair of Scarlet Kribensis, a pair of Pelvicachrimis Taeniatus Moliwe, a pair of (red) kiilli and one Bolivian Ram


----------



## Lance Uppercut (Aug 22, 2009)

sidekick101 said:


> well i have a pair of Scarlet Kribensis, a pair of Pelvicachrimis Taeniatus Moliwe, a pair of (red) kiilli and one Bolivian Ram


I would say no with the gang you've got there.

I once kept a whisker shrimp with my taeniatus to see what would happen. To my surprise, they lived together peacefully for a couple of monthes, and the whisker shrimp got pretty big.......and then one day the male taeniatus was swimming around with the shrimps face in his mouth. End experiment.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

Sure you can! Dwarf Cichlids deserve all you can eat shrimp too....


I kid, I kid. With your mix, I wouldn't unless you are perfectly ok having sort of expensive snacks for your fish.


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

I have 3 bolivian rams that LOVE shrimp! Yummm


----------



## Cardinal Tetra (Feb 26, 2006)

Try red claw macrobrachium shrimp! They get 3+ inches long and have long pointy claws. They are not particularly predatory either. I have them with blue pearl shrimp, tetras, rasboras, and lampeyes and no casualties.


----------



## Kunsthure (Aug 2, 2010)

Go with vampire shrimp. They get to be 5-6", and even the smallest one I've received was way too big to be eaten by anything but maybe a full-grown oscar. They're filter feeders like bamboos, are an awesome blue color, and have some sick looking points on their claws but are totally harmless. I know the guy who sells them on Aquabid, deepakjacobi, and he's great to deal with.

-Lisa


----------



## justin182 (Aug 19, 2009)

yes you can!!
i'm sure you didn't bring your shrimp to Red Lobster's endless shrimp promo! they deserve some shrimps!


----------



## fischman (Feb 22, 2010)

Just an FYI, I keep RCS in a tank with 1 Male and 3 female Cockatoo Apisto's and although I don't have issues with my RCS breeding and over running the tank, I've also never seen one getting eaten. I'm sure some of the babies get eaten, but enough survive to keep a decent population. Also, my apisto's occasional go in close to check out the shrimp, but then the shrimp shoot off and the fish forget all about them.

On the other hand, you may need quite a colony to support that many mouths attempting to eat them. Also, you'll need lots of hiding places for them so they can get away.

Josh


----------



## KC21386 (Feb 15, 2008)

My german blue rams were fine for several months with some RCS, until I went way for 3 days and they got no food. Once they realized "RCS = Food" all bets have been off, and I see half a RCS sticking out of their mouths constantly.


----------



## EntoCraig (Jun 7, 2010)

I have 2 tanks with breeding pairs of Apistos. They LOVE to eat all the RCS, but won't touch the Amano shrimp.


----------

